# Given thread in flame room.....



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

time to start a lightbulb joke thread, bring out your best, me first.....

How many therapists does it take to change a lightbulb?

Just the one, but the lightbulb really has to want to change ;D


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

OK, I'll bite:

Q. How many computer programmers does it take to change a light bulb?

A. None, it's a hardware issue.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

How many French people does it take to change a lightbulb?

6000!

1 to change the bulb and 5999 to demand an EU subsidy! 8)


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

How many Microsoft employees does it take to change a light bulb?

None....Bill Gates just redefines darkness as the industry standard.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> OK, I'll bite:
> 
> Q. How many computer programmers does it take to change a light bulb?
> 
> A. None, it's a hardware issue.


And of course

How many hardware engineers?

None - it's a software issue!

Oh and by the way we don't support it anyway as it is third party software which isn't in the standard build for your PC


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Q: How many data base people does it take to change a light bulb?

A: Three:

one to write the light bulb removal program,

one to write the light bulb insertion program, and

one to act as a light bulb administrator to make sure nobody else tries to change the light bulb at the same time.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

How many binary mathematicians does it take to change a light bulb.

10.

One to hold the chair and one to change the bulb.

=================================

How many advertising copywriters does it take to change a light bulb?

NONE - I'M NOT CHANGING A THING

=================================
How many Creative Directors does it take to change a lightbulb?

Does it have to be a lightbulb?

=================================

How many supermodels does it take to to change a lightbub?

One.

She holds the lightbulb and waits for the world to revolve around her.

=================================

That's all I can think of for now.


----------

